

What prompted Apple's transition to Swift? - ndomin

From a business &#x2F; analytical point of view, what does this do for Apple?
======
spiralganglion
John Siracusa has been beating this drum for a while now. Basically, good
platform stewardship requires advancing the state of the art in development at
best, or at least keeping pace. The worry was that apple had ceased caring
about the future of their platform from a developer standpoint.
[http://arstechnica.com/staff/2005/09/1372/](http://arstechnica.com/staff/2005/09/1372/)

------
loumf
From a business metric point of view: it is probably one of the best things
they can do to reduce the global number of app crashes, which I would think is
a driving factor in customer satisfaction.

